# I am going to get help



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*-*

-


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Good luck  I hope you find the help that you need. I told my parents and then eventually went to my doctor about SA, and my situation's definately improved because of that.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Njodis.. you can do it! There is only one thing that is ever required to get over "social anxiety". And its commitment. Its to commit 100% to get to where you want to be. 

Once you've done that... then there is nothing stopping you. You'll find a way. You'll get there.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Do what you can. Best of luck!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

-


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm so glad Njodis. You're tood "good" to sit around and notdo anything about it. I'm really glad your dad is on board. That willmake a huge difference.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

-


----------



## sab_07 (Oct 15, 2007)

Good luck! I'm going to the doctor on Monday for a checkup and I'm also going to ask for help/a referral. We'll see how it goes. I'm scared to death though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

njodis said:


> This was honestly one of the hardest things I've ever done. My family really isn't the type that talks about our issues and problems, and we definitely don't ask for help from each other.


Njodis,

This is also true for my family. This may be your chance to start something new and different in your family.....talking about your problems! 

Great job on taking this action :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

awesome new icon and awesome telling your parents and doctor :clap


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Just make a decision to persevere in your treatment, that is my request. Treatment/recovery can be a curvy line at times. Again, I'm really glad.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > This was honestly one of the hardest things I've ever done. My family really isn't the type that talks about our issues and problems, and we definitely don't ask for help from each other.
> ...


Yeah, this is the case for me too, njodis. I remember how much I used to HATE taking piano lessons as a child. I remember working myself up to finally tell my parents I didn't want to continue (around age 12). I thought they'd shut me down or look down on me for quitting something that maybe made them proud... Hmm.. can you see why I've faced huge issues with achievement addiction and perfectionism? :lol

The funny thing is, when I told them, they were completely understanding and let me quit that year!! I had never felt so liberated in my entire life.

Please keep us updated on how it goes!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

-


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> The earliest appointment I could get was on the 31st, which kind of sucks.
> 
> I have a fear that the doctor won't know what SAD is, or he'll think I'm making things up. He's an older guy, so I dunno. I'm going to bring some of the SAD material I printed off, just in case.
> 
> ...


In all likelihood, he might very well try to throw Paxil at you and send you off if you don't ask for that referral. It's good that you'll have material there to help explain your situation.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

njodis said:


> The earliest appointment I could get was on the 31st, which kind of sucks.
> 
> I have a fear that the doctor won't know what SAD is, or he'll think I'm making things up. He's an older guy, so I dunno. I'm going to bring some of the SAD material I printed off, just in case.
> 
> ...


when i first told my doctor or tried to explain to him how i've been living and feeling I was really nervous and my voice was all like uh uhhhh (dry mouth) and then he sees me stumbling so he takes over talking and he's like PLease don't take any offense to this but I think i might know whats wrong...are you gay?

I'm like....what...NO!

that probably doesn't make you feel anymore comfortable going...doh sorry


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hooray for you! You are doing the right thing. :banana 

Good luck! :sas


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Halcyon said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > The earliest appointment I could get was on the 31st, which kind of sucks.
> ...


:lol Wow!

Was he embarrassed afterwards??


----------



## techguy01 (Oct 23, 2007)

congrats.....

that phone call does scare me to death too.... I've been trying to make it for months now...


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

ardrum said:


> Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> > njodis said:
> ...


at that moment i didn't really think alot about the question or what just happened since i was pretty nervous being there it was more a quick...what the heck kind of moment then i think he apologized...i should have mockingly laughed and made the guy feel all guilty

After i went home with effexor and some type of description on depression to show my mom/grandma because social anxiety wasn't well known back then...this was awhile ago maybe 6 or 7 years...

He's no longer my doctor (not because of that) because when you call the office here they have like 3 doctors on rotation and i guess i ended up with him because the others were booked and the next couple visits after it was his wife who i kept getting for appointments so i got more comfortable talking to her and she's my regular doctor now

There's so much info now about Social anxiety your doctor will know whats up, if not you can always bring something typed out with you...i did stuff like this when i saw my current doctor on the first few visits because it was really bad back then not being able to really vocalize and get across what i wanted to say i'd just hand her this paper of what i wanted to say....


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

This probably sounds like a scene out of a comedy movie but it happened to me. My therapist actually fell asleep while I was talking! He dozed off for about a minute or so. I continued to speak as if nothing was happening because I honestly didn't know how to react. LOL. He then woke up and realized what just happened. And responded with something random as if he was trying to cover up what just happened.

Good Luck with your therapy appt. Njodis.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

smiles said:


> This probably sounds like a scene out of a comedy movie but it happened to me. My therapist actually fell asleep while I was talking! He dozed off for about a minute or so. I continued to speak as if nothing was happening because I honestly didn't know how to react. LOL. He then woke up and realized what just happened. And responded with something random as if he was trying to cover up what just happened.
> 
> Good Luck with your therapy appt. Njodis.


Hahahahah! Wow, great therapist. Money well spent. :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

-


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Good luck, and let us know how the psychologist appointment goes.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

njodis said:


> Well, boys and girls, I just got back.
> 
> It went pretty well. As I tend to do, I was imagining all sorts of horrible scenarios that might transpire, but of course it was fine. My doctor was really easy to talk to, and he at least seemed to somewhat understand what I was talking about. :b I haven't been to the doctor in a long time, so I had to fill out some forms and get weighed, blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


WHEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW grats man, celeeeebrateeeee good times come on!

did he ask if you were gay?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nah, no questioning of my sexuality went down. :banana


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

you the man :nw


----------

